# Female nursery worker charged with sexual assault on young children in her care



## Tez3 (Jun 12, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/devon/8093490.stm

This leaves me speechless but with very violent thoughts. The anguish the parents must be suffering is awful.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 12, 2009)

Crimes against Innocent children are inexcusable. People such as this need to be sent to a place away from society, where they can rot alone, forever.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know what to say.  If this is true then it is a vile abrogation of trust.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 12, 2009)

All I can imagine is the feelings of the parents not knowing whether it's true or not, whether their child was involved and if so how. No wonder feelings were running high.


----------



## Live True (Jun 12, 2009)

Those who prey on children have broken sacred trust as well as given up all rights, as far as I am concerned. I can only imagine how the parents must feel. Having just had a little one of my own, I imagine I would feel rage, fear, and despair...as a beginning....my heart goes out to the parents and to those children who have been victimized. One can only hope they will not carry too many scars from this!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 12, 2009)

Tis indeed a horrific crime and more the pity on the children who in their innocence were suddenly stripped from it as the pervert worked their wiles upon them. Agreed, they need to be locked up and the key thrown away and fed through a slot in the door a diet of rotting moldy maggoty bread and stale water.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 12, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Tis indeed a horrific crime and more the pity on the children who in their innocence were suddenly stripped from it as the pervert worked their wiles upon them. Agreed, *they need to be locked up and the key thrown away and fed through a slot in the door a diet of rotting moldy maggoty bread and stale water*.


 

This is too civil and humane for such an audacity.


----------

